# Telnet only on VPN



## jkuiper (May 9, 2014)

I have two VPN's on my server. The first ($vpn_if0) is only to connect from home. The second ($vpn_if1) is a permanent connection for a_n_ affiliate. Unfortunately I have a server whose users have to be connect using telnet. But that's only for the affiliate. 

Now I have this rule: 


```
pass in proto tcp to $vpn_if1 port telnet keep state
```

Will this rule only allow the telnet port for my affiliate users?


----------

